# Athletics World Championships



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I never knew that women athletes were now like THIS....

must start watching the championships


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

sssammm said:


> I never knew that women athletes were now like THIS....
> 
> must start watching the championships


Is it on freeview?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

sssammm said:


> I never knew that women athletes were now like THIS....
> 
> must start watching the championships










:tongue2: In my day all we had was Fatima Whitbread!!







After seeing her I never trusted a woman who is more of a man than I am.







:tongue2:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Google Kajsa Bergqvist (High Jump bronze medallist, European Championship 2006)

I could do some dirty things to her


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> Google Kajsa Bergqvist (High Jump bronze medallist, European Championship 2006)
> 
> I could do some dirty things to her


:smiley-faces-85:Yeah baby


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Only reason to watch athletics IMO


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

JoT said:


> Only reason to watch athletics IMO


Who Me? approves.









She has shades of Minnie Driver about her.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> Google Kajsa Bergqvist (High Jump bronze medallist, European Championship 2006)
> 
> I could do some dirty things to her


Couple of googled pics...







:tongue2:


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

The invisible man's at it again!, (and his m8 i think)


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

sssammm said:


> The invisible man's at it again!, (and his m8 i think)










:lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Here an earlier thread on Allison


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Only reason to watch athletics IMO
> ...


Not the driver i was thinking of


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

"And the winner of the Breitling trophy for the most outstanding mince of the games goes to..........








"


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> "And the winner of the Breitling trophy for the most outstanding mince of the games goes to..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolololololololololololo


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I also believe that they are trialling a new sport with the hope of incorporating it in the 2012 London Olympic Games.....









New Olympic event


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> I also believe that they are trialling a new sport with the hope of incorporating it in the 2012 London Olympic Games.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it aint working for me mate????


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> I also believe that they are trialling a new sport with the hope of incorporating it in the 2012 London Olympic Games.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. I'll try again. Gremlins in the works I think. Now working....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > I also believe that they are trialling a new sport with the hope of incorporating it in the 2012 London Olympic Games.....
> ...


brilliant!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

heres another new one


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> heres another new one


Event sponsored by Breitling I believe!!!







:lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

why....i do believe your right!


----------

